# Endurance Racing Help & Advice



## Lemon Golf (Jun 1, 2014)

VW Enthusiasts:

A group of friends are running the 24 hours of LeMons race with a 1998 Golf K2 July 26 and 27 @ Autobahn Country Club in Joliet, IL.

http://www.24hoursoflemons.com

We are one of the few entries that are running this race for charity. (plus we think it will be great fun) 

Here is the URL of the charity: http://aidansarmy.org

The group is paying for the car, safety gear, gas, and all expenses. Every penny raised is going to research a cure for medulloblastoma.

So here is where we can use some help...

We are beginners at setting a car up for this kind of punishment. What we have done so far is:

1) Strip out as much of the interior as possible. 
2) We are having a roll cage installed according to the rules. 
3) We have a race seat, and 5 point harness. 
4) We put new brakes (stock) and tires on. 
5) Finally, we have put synthetic oil in the engine.

Are there race pads for the front brakes that we should consider?
What kind of high temp brake fluid works best?
Should we change the trans fluid to some kind of synthetic, and if so, which one?
Should we consider changing the power steering fluid to some kind of high temp, or synthetic? Again, if so, which one?

Last thoughts: Since this is for charity, and if any of you have any spare parts that you are not using that you think would help the cause, please let us know.
Also, if in the Chicago area, and you would like to get involved with a cool project, and have mechanical ability, please don't hesitate to reach out.

Thanks in advance for any and all responses...

~Wally


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

Ate super blue is the best 
Ferodo brake pads etc

Honestly 24hs straight I would loctite every bolt and nut 
More than I would consider aftermarket mods 
These engines have weak clutches you could unlock more power
With a grabbier clutch (rhino makes a cheap clutch)

Also ditch the power steering ac and everything else not driving related
Take the 2 hoses left by removing power steering 
And pour power steering fluid in it, and connect the hoses together 

Race cars don't need power steering and in a light Vw 
It makes almost no difference and is just something else to leak and ruin 
Other components


----------



## Plumcrazy (Jan 27, 2013)

Greetings,
+1 on the ATE super blue brake fluid. 
Definitely get rid of the stock brake pads. You will probably go metal to metal within 7 hrs running stock pads. I run Hawk Blue 9012 pads on the front and can easily get an entire 3 day weekend from them. 
I'd leave the power steering alone, no special fluid, nothing. Just make sure the hoses look reasonable and aren't soft and squishy. The systems are pretty darn reliable.
LeMons has been getting stricter with roll cage builds so whoever does your cage, make sure they have a copy of the rules and fully understand what they have to build. 
I blew up two transmissions by not having them filled enough. The fill hole is not the proper level. It needs to have 2qts. Put it in through the speedo cable drive hole. I use Mobil 1 75w90 LS, but I am sure there are others
Replace the front wheel bearings if they have a lot of miles on them. Wheel bearings are safety items and as such do not count towards your $500.00 budget. Rears hold up much better just make sure the grease isn't 15 yrs old.
Stay out of the pits if you want to do well. It's much more important to turn laps then to have the fastest laps. Tell your drivers that your not actually racing any cars. You need laps. Sticking the car someplace it shouldn't be to gain 1/10 second could result in a DNF.
Have fun!
Craig


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Lemon Golf said:


> Are there race pads for the front brakes that we should consider?
> What kind of high temp brake fluid works best?


I'm a huge fan of Performance Friction PF-06 (endurance) pads. Great initial feel, fantastic brake torque and the last ridiculously long for their capabilities. I haven't tried the new PF-08s (latest generation), but the 06s are easily my favorite pads from a longevity/performance standpoint.

I've always liked ATE fluid, but Motul RBF 600 is what I'd likely use in a race car.


----------



## tlinerud (Oct 2, 2002)

Motul 600 brake fluid
Redline MTL tranny fluid
Any synthetic oil, RedLine or Mobile 1
Hawk Blue brake pads
Redline water wetter and water mix in the radiator
Restrictor plate instead of thermostat
Oil temp gauge
Oil pressure gauge
Water temp gauge
Delrin bushings
Delrin or poly motor and tranny mounts


----------



## cretinx (May 7, 2010)

Get your cardio up.


----------

